# Seatpost Collar Size for '07 Madone



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the seatpost collar size for a 2007 Madone 5.x? I know it is a 27.2 seatpost but unsure of the seatpost collar size. Thx.


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

Bump. The original I have on there is still functional but looks horrible. All the chrome is flaking off. Will just replace with a Thomson or Salsa but don't want to guess on the size.


----------



## HSalas (Sep 23, 2005)

ridebikes said:


> Bump. The original I have on there is still functional but looks horrible. All the chrome is flaking off. Will just replace with a Thomson or Salsa but don't want to guess on the size.




Had the same thing happen on the original seat collar on my '06 Madone 5.9SL. I now have a 35.0 mm Salsa Lip Lock collar in its place.

Funny, the stock seat collar on my '92 5200 is still going strong...


----------

